# [OT] onlinebankingsofware

## Realmaker

hallo,

ich versuche grad jemanden von linux/gentoo zu überzeugen aber es scheint daran zu scheitern, dass ich kein bankingprogramm finde, was gut genug ist. ich habe bisher nur gnucash gezeigt. was gibt es sonst noch?

----------

## moe

Moneyplex (www.matrica.de) allerdings kommerziell.. Wie soll denn der Zugriff erfolgen, HBCI, Pin/TAn oder selbstgetippt?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Realmaker

Pin/Tan

Gibt es davon (Moneyplex) auch eine Demo?

MfG

----------

## moe

Ich habe vor ca. einem halben Jahr nach ner Demo gefragt, das wurde verneint.. Schreib doch auch mal an die, dass sie endlich wieder ne Demo bereitstellen..

Ich hab mangels Demo mal die Version die den Suse-CDs beiliegt unter Gentoo getestet, laufen tuts aber Pin/Tan geht in dieser Version nicht..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## sputnik1969

mir würde noch moneydance einfallen, aber das habe ich noch nie ausprobiert...

----------

## Silece

Und dann gibts da noch GNUCash. Wobei ich nicht weiss ob das PIN/TAN kann. Aber HBCI kanns.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....ich habe bisher nur gnucash gezeigt. was gibt es sonst noch?

 

 *Silence wrote:*   

> Und dann gibts da noch GNUCash. Wobei ich nicht weiss ob das PIN/TAN kann. Aber HBCI kanns

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Silece

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *Realmaker wrote:*   
> 
> ....ich habe bisher nur gnucash gezeigt. was gibt es sonst noch? 
> 
>  *Silence wrote:*   Und dann gibts da noch GNUCash. Wobei ich nicht weiss ob das PIN/TAN kann. Aber HBCI kanns 
> ...

 

Ups

Heute gelesen: immer weniger Leute lesen ihre Emails zuende

scheint zu stimmen

*schäm*

----------

